

Anyone interested in green business news "y-combinator style"? - fnazeeri
http://news.virid.us/

======
aaronblohowiak
<http://www.newmogul.com/>

~~~
fnazeeri
I should of said _green_ business

~~~
bayareaguy
I'd be interested in a site with articles that relate to green business and/or
green initiatives.

e.g.
[http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=...](http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13031214)

I learned about 1BOG <http://1bog.org/> from that one.

